# Fog light question



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

I just put HID's in my lowbeams and they look absolutley amazing. now i need to replace my high's and fog's. i and just going to go with some hyper white hologens for these. I know the low beams are H11 and the high beams are H9, my question is what are the fog lights? Also how hard is it to get to the fog lights to change them? Any help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Your owners manual should have the bulb numbers. If you don't have it go to GM Parts | GM Accessories | GM Parts House and click downloads. It is free.


----------



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

ok thanks. are the bulbs hard to get to?


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I replaced all high, low and fog lights with 55w HIDs.

ZERO regrets.


----------



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

i just did the lows with hids and the fogswith halogen. i am going to replace the fogs with hid's. there is just no substitute


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

you should be able to get to the fogs easy.. they are held in by three ten mil bolts each. not sure exactly how easy it is to get to em with the bumber on but if you have to take the bumper off good luck not breakin it


----------



## coyotey (Jun 9, 2009)

I installed a set purchased on ebay. They were plug and play. Pull the old one out put new ones in, connect the wire and mount the ballast. I was told that any thing over 35 watts would melt the plastic covers. They work great. I have 50 watts in the low beams. Bulbs are H10.


----------



## Noob1986 (Jan 9, 2010)

MikeTheDiabetic said:


> I know the low beams are H11 and the high beams are H9, my question is what are the fog lights? Also how hard is it to get to the fog lights to change them? Any help is appreciated. Thanks


I just did this install last week... The bulb size is 9040, but i couldnt find any this size. I researched it abit and found that H10 works fine, but your going to need to do alittle trimming. It sounds harder than it is, just compare your H10 bulb with the one you pull out of your car... you'll quickly see what needs to be trimmed away in order to fit. Getting to the fogs was kind of a pain, but luckily i had a friend with ramps i could just drive up on. If you dont have those i would recommend using a jack and stilts. Once your under there its pretty easy. 

Also on a side note, i have heard rumors that 55w is too hot for the fog housing, so i would go with the 35w... i did and i honestly cant tell much of a difference. :cheers


----------



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

nice, yeah i got a set for my lows and fogs and installed them both, ramps helped out sooo much. i love the look now.


----------

